

Android Tutorial: Reducing power consumption of connected apps - lethargicpanda
http://blogs.sonyericsson.com/developerworld/2010/08/23/android-tutorial-reducing-power-consumption-of-connected-apps/

======
stcredzero
It's another situation which should work well _if everyone does the right
thing_. It's the classic "Tragedy of the Commons." Apple solves this through
dictatorship, which has its own drawbacks. The "free market" way to solve this
problem is to make such costs visible. Someone should start an Android app
power benchmarking service, with a rating fee and with specific ratings and
application classes. (One would expect a realtime GPS app to use more power
than a non-networked task manager, for example.)

